# This sounds horrible but..



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

I blanket my horse everynight if it gets below 75 degrees we put a slinkie on her head and neck, a sheet, and a full body heavy blanket, AND she has a light on her at night,....arggg these crazy ways just so that our horses dont grow a coat!And i live in Florida!Do you guys every do anything like this Just so that your horse doesnt grow a coat?
We do not put the heavy blanket on her if its 75-65 just a sheet and slinke below 60 the heavy blanket goes on


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

...How has your horse not overheated to death?

I don't mean that to sound rude. I live in montana, and we get to be -40 and even our show horses don't have that much on them.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> ...How has your horse not overheated to death?
> 
> I don't mean that to sound rude. I live in montana, and we get to be -40 and even our show horses don't have that much on them.


 Well i forgot to add that around 75-65 we do not put the heavy blanket on! Its Very windy too.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

this is done up here in wisconsin too, haha. but to us 65 - 75 degrees is nice weather 
haha
in the winter here (BRRRRRR...) the horses sometimes wear multiple heavyweight blankets with hoods and are under lights

and some of them still grow coats :shock:
thanks mother nature lol


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

My ponies are in Sydney, Australia and we rug them all year round. They have different weight blankets but we hardly have two nights in a row below 0C in winter and in the summer we use light weight blankets during the day for flies, sweat and fading. They do spend a fair bit of time without rugs too, probably 50/50 but we don't have stables, just bush.

So I think it is normal


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

O.O are you serious? You put on all of that in Fla? We used to blanket if it dropped below 40deg but 75? I'm surprised they havn't over heated. Fla isn't THAT windy. I know that the horses at Dixie were soaked in sweat by 8am when it was around 60deg and blanketed. The blankets were built for snow but still. 
Lol wouldn't it be easier to just shave them and blanket as needed? =P


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol. We don't blanket or put anything on our horses at all...


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Lucara said:


> O.O are you serious? You put on all of that in Fla? We used to blanket if it dropped below 40deg but 75? I'm surprised they havn't over heated. Fla isn't THAT windy. I know that the horses at Dixie were soaked in sweat by 8am when it was around 60deg and blanketed. The blankets were built for snow but still.
> Lol wouldn't it be easier to just shave them and blanket as needed? =P


 Umm Florida is THAT windy we live right by the beach (new symerna beach) and my horse starts growing a coat even if its a little chilly.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha, I'm still pretty much with Lucera. I have lived in Montana, and right by the Jersey shore and that seems a bit overkill. 
But whatever works as long are the horses are happy, right?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

We aren't really serious about showing so it doesn't matter much whether our guys are shaggy in the winter. They are out 24/7 and the only time I blanket is when it drops below 50 and is pouring rain.

How does she sleep with the light on?


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Haha, I'm still pretty much with Lucera. I have lived in Montana, and right by the Jersey shore and that seems a bit overkill.
> But whatever works as long are the horses are happy, right?


Yep! Everybody is entitled to their own opinion Inst that why people have a membership here?And i wanst trying to prove a point simply making a statement. Some people manage and take care of their horses differently.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

when i lived in TN we used to have warm blankets on in the barn if it got to around 65-70. It is more the climit that your horses are accustomed too that is the point on wether or not they will be cold - they live in FL, someone who trudges through the snow may not understand how you may think that 65 is cold but i would have the warm blankets on him for sure.

i would likely not leave the lights on ALL night though because it will confuse their body clock and defeat the purpose of having them on in the first place. Set them on an 18hour timer :wink: and try putting heat lamps in the corner of the box for when it gets below about 55.

And you could always try a good old fashioned method that has proven over time to be the ONLY reliable way of keeping a nice coat - BRUSH HIM EVERY DAY :lol:


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you really think about it, 75 degrees to that horse is like 30 or 40 in the northern states because of the fact that all animals blood is thinner and does not help to hold heat as well as say a horse that lives in michigan. The same goes for people who live there all the time. I know when I went on vacation last year it was 45 degrees one night and some of the people were dressed up like eskimos and here I am in jeans and a t shirt, I thought it was great weather, considering it was 10 degrees and snowing in Ohio.

Her horse is use to the hot weather and its body is better at keeping cool in hot climates, or manmade hot climates such as heavy blankets and lights.

LOL, I love lane, we posted almost at the same time and said very similiar things.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Over here in New Zealand, my horses tend to be rugged mostly all year round. They live out 24/7 and only have a few trees for shade and a shelter break that fulls up with mud over winter (which I normally don't use). Therefore depending on the horse, they can have up to three rugs on over winter. Normally all are double rugged over the hardest part of the winter... but my gelding who was a big pansy before I got him feels the cold and loses weight easily too over the colder months so when it snowed he had his "in between seasons" rug on top. 
Some people may think I'm crazy but my guys all seem very happy in their jarmies when its cold! I do make a point however to let air at their backs... horses do need to be horses... but only on the warmer days in winter.
May seem nuts to some people, but I'm actually pretty good compared to some 
x


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

my horse has up to 5-7 coats on threw winter. 
I live in Auckland, New zealand and it hardly ever gets below 7 degrees.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm definatly guilty of over rugging. In winter my horse in rugged 24/7, I only ever take it of to ride, I have resently started rugging 24/7 in summer to so my horse can have his tail bag on as I am trying to grow his tail.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

I Love Lane said:


> when i lived in TN we used to have warm blankets on in the barn if it got to around 65-70. It is more the climit that your horses are accustomed too that is the point on wether or not they will be cold - they live in FL, someone who trudges through the snow may not understand how you may think that 65 is cold but i would have the warm blankets on him for sure.
> 
> i would likely not leave the lights on ALL night though because it will confuse their body clock and defeat the purpose of having them on in the first place. Set them on an 18hour timer :wink: and try putting heat lamps in the corner of the box for when it gets below about 55.
> 
> And you could always try a good old fashioned method that has proven over time to be the ONLY reliable way of keeping a nice coat - BRUSH HIM EVERY DAY :lol:


yeah i definatly brush them everyday, i mean i just really care for my horse becasue it's like my prized possetion 
Btw i Love your horse


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

How do the lights work?? I always thought they were to simulate the hours of sunlight you get through the summer months, to make your horses body think its still summertime and not start growing. But that theory kinda doesnt work if you have them on all the time.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm the same as Pinto Pony, here if you want to show then the horse is rugged all year round! Otherwise they bleach/get dirty etc in summer and shaggy in winter, plus it protects them from most cuts and scrapes. My horses have cotton rugs on atm and its getting up to 34 degrees. (celcius)


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't really show in the winter so I don't really care if they grow a coat, but I do start putting at least a sheet on when it starts dropping below 60-50 at night.

If they grow a pretty heavy coat and I'm riding a lot I just go ahead and clip them and then rug 'em accordingly.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol much be just the beachy wind then. Although it has been windy the past few days, central Fla isn't uaully all that windy. I also have never shown but when I do, I'm probably just going to skip out on showing during the winter. Lol it sounds like waaayyy too much trouble. =P

btw..29* in Fla just shouldn't be possible.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

I am in south MS, my friend shows AQHA and doesn't keep her horses blanketed that heavy. Seems like overkill to me, but every horse is different. She also sets her lights on a timer, doesn't leave them on all night, just extends the light to an 18hour day as was posted earlier. As you said- to each their own, and all horses are different as well. My friend turns hers out naked on warm days like that. No winter coats.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow! And I thought horses should just be horses....didn't know we had to play dress up to make them comfortable, happy, and beautiful....My horse is GORGEOUS and has won every show she has been in ....all WITHOUT rugging/blanketing....hhhmmm. To each his own, I suppose!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

wow... lol... i hate having 1 cover on my horses, i cant imagine putting any more on at one time. My 2 are oldies( 19+ ) that live out 24/7 so deffiently need one in winter to help them out. I dont show so dont really care about beautyful shiney short coats all the time, my 2 get hairy and dirty as much as they want. Plus.....im one who likes my horses to live as natural as possible.

But like others said....each to there own, as long as the horse is happy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like so much work. I don't blanket any of mine, ever. I don't show either though. I guess whatever it takes to keep the hair from growing in is what you have to do huh?


----------



## WPgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm the one that lovemyfinny was referring to. Unfortunately, the show world rather have slick and sleek coats during the winter. I agree, blanketing is a pain in the butt. My outside horses do not get blankets at all. My two show horses are under lights that go on at 5 am and off at 10 pm. If it's 75 and breezy, they may not have anything more than a light sheet. When it's 20, they are double blanketed and have hoods. When I can get away with no blanket at all, I cherish those days. I hate blankets!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Constant Rugging is the ONLY way to get an awesome coat.
my old boy was constantly rugged and i think he had quite good results.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Ugh you have the boots I want from Saddlery Warehouse! 
But yeah I agree... although I don't rug for awesome coats, I do think they look lovely. I rug over summer to stop bleaching though as I own a dark chestnut who would majorly bleach and turn into a pumpkin and I like her dark 
Plus her rug protects her from UV rays and flies.
x


----------



## SuspiciousInnocence (Jan 17, 2009)

LoL

I live in New Zealand and my pony is covered all year round. Everyone says its ridiculous but without it he shivvers. He then also doesnt grow a winter coat. I love it. He doesnt have any problems either


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

My boy has a heavy blanket, slinky, and a neck warmer on all the time unless it gets hot out. In the summer he has a sheet on and a slinky on at night.
We show almost all year round so thats why I put all of the layers on because I dont want him to get a winter coat. Welcome to the show horse life!=)
My boy loves his clothes. When its really cold he tries to put his clothes on himself lol=)


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Sherman, my horses love their jarmies too. They don't suffer or overheat, then again they deal with lots of wind and open pastures 24/7.
Each to their own. As long as your horse is happy and healthy that's all that matters 
x


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

My horse dosn`t grow a coat with or with out blankets and i live in PA so in winter he needs to wear them and sheets but south what da heck.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Sherman, my horses love their jarmies too. They don't suffer or overheat, then again they deal with lots of wind and open pastures 24/7.
> Each to their own. As long as your horse is happy and healthy that's all that matters
> x


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Lucara said:


> Lol much be just the beachy wind then. Although it has been windy the past few days, central Fla isn't uaully all that windy. I also have never shown but when I do, I'm probably just going to skip out on showing during the winter. Lol it sounds like waaayyy too much trouble. =P
> 
> btw..29* in Fla just shouldn't be possible.


 Acctually these past days it's been about 32 at night , when i wake up im the morning my sheep pen has a inch of ice on the top, its possible


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

I show Halter horses and we live in Georgia. I keep mine under 200 watt lights for 16 hrs. a day. This keeps there coats from bleaching out in the sun and they don't grow hair in the winter. I only blanket(lightly) between 60-70 degrees and heavier below 60. I guess if we are going to show with the big dogs in climate controlled barns we have to do this. I have shown with some high dollar horses and won. So I must be doing something right.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i have an array of blankets ... everything from a fly sheet to a light baker sheet to a 200 fill water proof sheet to a 450 fill heavy water proof sheet ... and then i have a handful of sheets that i can layer with other blankets that i have ... 

oh and i live in CA so it doesn't get below like 25, well if it gets that low we are shocked ... it has been like high 30s low 40s lately at night though ... im obsessed i know...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought that I heard somewhere that growing a coat has more to do with the days getting shorter (the amount of light) than it does the actual temperature? I would think that putting that many layers on a horse in 60-70 degree weather would be a tad too hot for them.

Mine has just been wearing a medium weight blanket, and it's been in the negatives this past month up here. One day in early winter it got up to 50 overnight and she still had her blanket on...and when I got to the barn the next day after work, she was sweating!

But I'm sure every horse is different...some get cold easier than others and might need the extra blankets even in warmer temps! If your horse isn't sweating and uncomfortable, I wouldn't think it matters if you have all that on him.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't and you wont catch me doing it either. I find it's WAY more simple to just clip. There is a bit of a strange boarder at the barn who does it with 2 of her horses. They are boarded inside and are covered year around in at least 2 blankets. A horse is a horse, let them be. I dont understand the need to put them thru so much not mentioning the light 24/7 because you don't want to clip a horse :? I've seen one other time and once again it was in a western rider. I guess part of that riding world I will never understand.


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

The reason people try to avoid clipping horses is because it tends to "destroy" the coat it a lot of horses don't look nice body clipped.

There are many english horses put under lights as well. We have Park, EQ, CEP, Park Pleasure, 5-gaited, 5-gaited pleasure, and hunter pleasure horses at my barn. They're under lights at night, wear a sheet and slinky if it's over 70 and a blanket, sheet, slinky, and hood if it's anything under that. And we live in AZ.


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

My horses are simple, but we don't show many big shows. They get sheets as spring rolls around to help their coats lay nicely since they probably won't shed completely by the first show in May. No winter blankets though - too much work if they get wet etc. and not enough replacements. They seem to do fine - plenty of shelter and they are used to it. Part of me wants my horse under lights and well blanketed though - love a perfectly shiny short coat and my appys would body clip funny colors


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

But you blanket your horse once he is clipped don't you Cachedawntaxes? If we clip here, we have to put more blankets on than if we didn't...

I found that actually when I was over in America. It was april/may, and the horse I was riding, Crackle (so cute!!!) was clipped and not rugged. And he would shiver at night when we would put them out. I felt so bad for him.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about the temperature conversions but when in the winter my horse wears: a cooler, light winter blanket and a rain sheet. If it gets below 0 degrees he wears: a cooler, heavy winter, light winter, and a rain sheet. And we leave the lights in the barn on longer in the winter so they don't grow too much of a coat. They go on around 5:30 when they get breakfast and at night they don't go out till around 9:30.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I live in Florida too. I put a medium-weight blanket on my horses when it gets below 60. Why don't you clip her instead of baking her?

And as for the light... They only need to be under lights for 16 hours to keep from growing a winter coat.

I'm not trying to be rude... it just seems like it would be a lot better for your horse if you would just clip her. A small price to pay, no?


----------



## luvmypainthorse (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow....that's amazing. I can't imagine. I think probably the reason your horses grow coats so easy is all the blanketing and such that they're used to. They're used to being so warm, when they get a little cold their hair kicks in. 
We live in Indiana, keep mid-heavy weight blankets and sleazy hoods on ours, and lights on until about 9 at night. They're out during the day, come in at night, and they're all pretty slick still. If we blanketed/lighted them a little more, I'm sure they could be slicker, but we don't show much in the winter around here, so they don't have to be 'perfect'. 
I also work in a show barn part time where it's heated to 60 degrees in the winter, the horses wear blankets and sheet hoods in the winter, sheets and sleazys in the summer. They are slick, slick, slick-could go to a breed show tomorrow slick. They have lights on 16 hrs a day and don't go outside.....75 degrees seems a bit extreme to me....but I guess you have to do what works for your horses....


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Wow. I guess there is more responsibility when it comes to showing, huh? I have 3 horses & have never blanketed them. Nor have I clipped them. I, too, live in Florida, not too far from CloudsMystique. I figure they do fine in the wild, so they should do fine in my yard with the barn. _

_I do say though, that my Mustang gets the most wonderful winter coat. So warm & snuggly - I just want to take him inside & snuggle up to him when it gets cold. Somehow I don't think the hubby would like that, though! lol_


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> I live in Florida too. I put a medium-weight blanket on my horses when it gets below 60. Why don't you clip her instead of baking her?
> 
> And as for the light... They only need to be under lights for 16 hours to keep from growing a winter coat.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude... it just seems like it would be a lot better for your horse if you would just clip her. A small price to pay, no?


clipping destroys their coat, and it looks alot better naturaly sheek than clipped to me


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Their coat will grow out shiny and sleek if you clip them far enough ahead of a show. Also, if you use a lot of rubber curry, elbow grease and good feed on them, they will produce their own bloom.


Clipping doesn't 'destroy' their coat. Their coat is constantly replacing itself.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

cliping is morse english my horse is under light at night too. his stall is right next to the heated tack room so there is heat leeking threw the window . he never grew a winter coat. so he gets blanketed any way because he gets to cold because he never grew a coat.


----------



## gotmedicinehat (Mar 19, 2009)

*just a comment*

I think everyone jumped on your message because you started out by saying " I know this is horrible but...". It made it sound like you felt a little bit guilty is all. Anyway everyone DOES take care of their horses different ways. I have no issues with that and I wish in the showing world that a horse could win by being natural. We all know that doesnt happen anymore...sadly. 
I do agree, however, to the comment made about the lights. First it does mess up the internal body clock, just like it would us. Horses need to have the darkness for rest, and body repair as we do. I don't know why any barn wouldnt think of this. Think about sleeping with your lights on 24/7....it seems like overkill. You should discuss this with your barn manager. I understand not wanting to grow excess coat-but the horses state of mind and the normal cycle of the day should be seriously considered. And it sounds like blanketing is covered so excess hair is at a minimum.:lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Clipping DOES destroy the coat, but only temporarily. On chestnut and browns/bay's/balcks it also diminishes their colour a LOT. If you clip maybe a month before the show season, then yes it's ok. 

Clipping takes half the hair away, which takes a lot fo the natural oils from the coat. This needs TIME to regenerate. It also breaks (cuts) The actual hair, leaving it with a blunt edge instead of a pointed edge, making it rough/coarse for a while.

Also, if I used a rubber curry on my clipped horse, I think he would try to kill me. Way too harsh on a horse who doesn't have the extra barrier of more hair between the curry and their skin! I only ever used a body brush on my clipped horses.

*Shrugs* I don't have anything against clipping, I will probably body clip my arab again this winter, but it DOES diminish their coat for a while.


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

Not trying to be rude, but it is very unnatural for the horse not to grow a coat. It weakens their ability to fight infections and things like that because of the unnatural blanketing when they are supposed to be growing a coat. I know a lot of people do it for show, but it really isnt all that great for the horse. I have never blanketed my horses and they lose their hair once they are ready to. When a horse is blanketed when it is warm out, it wears them out quicker because their body temperature is higher than it should be, taking more energy from the horse just to try to be more comfy. I know that sounds a bit overboard, but if you do the research, you will find it to be true.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Junebug said:


> I blanket my horse everynight if it gets below 75 degrees we put a slinkie on her head and neck, a sheet, and a full body heavy blanket, AND she has a light on her at night,....arggg these crazy ways just so that our horses dont grow a coat!And i live in Florida!Do you guys every do anything like this Just so that your horse doesnt grow a coat?
> We do not put the heavy blanket on her if its 75-65 just a sheet and slinke below 60 the heavy blanket goes on


we do the exact same thing! your not crazy =]


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

outlaw every minite he is in he is under light. also i only use a thinsalte turn out sheet. outlaw doing that will not grow a coat. what every it takes for wp is what we have to do.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never blanketed my horse in the winter and it gets really cold in Minnesota. There are about 50 horses where I board and only a few are blanketed.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Clipping DOES destroy the coat, but only temporarily. On chestnut and browns/bay's/balcks it also diminishes their colour a LOT. If you clip maybe a month before the show season, then yes it's ok.
> 
> Clipping takes half the hair away, which takes a lot fo the natural oils from the coat. This needs TIME to regenerate. It also breaks (cuts) The actual hair, leaving it with a blunt edge instead of a pointed edge, making it rough/coarse for a while.
> 
> ...



I stand by my original post. If you cut the hair too short, yes, it is an off color. It doesn't DESTROY the coat. The coat grows back. Destroying the coat would mean the coat never grows back, or there is no hope of ever getting the bloom that is so covetted and that could be easily achieved through proper nutrition and grooming.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with you in that it doesn't destroy their coat in the long term. But short term, yes. 

Just wanted to add, I don't clip my horse that I show, and probably never will, (except for mane,whiskers, hairy legs etc. lol) And he has the nicest coat ever! That lovely dark brown with lighter dapples. I would'nt clip him. I clip my arab cause he sweats horribly in winter and its impossible to cool him down.



> If you cut the hair too short, yes, it is an off color


What is too short? Any clipping i've seen on bays/blacks has changed the colour a fair bit... Not cutting it short seems like it would go against the original purpose of clipping... Or maybe thats just me :]

But yep, i'm the biggest advocate of a nice coat acheived through proper nutrition, health, grooming and yes in winter appropriate rugging.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I like Majors winter coat. I think it makes him look cute. He does lose that graceful sleek appearance, but his winter coat makes him look like a big ole soft teddy bear. I love his summer hair too though


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

wow, im in shock didnt relize so many treated livestock so well, my horses are out 24/7 with a shed.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So are mine Ruger, only they don't have a shed!


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

under 75? that is ridiculous. unless the horse is worked ALOT just leave the winter coat. horses grow winter coats for a reason. if you dont want to deal with the thick winter coat just clip them. as long as you keep him blanketed which i definately dont think you'd have a problem with then just clip. i live in SC and my trainer puts a blanket on when it gets below 50 i think. i blanket when its under 40. and our one clipped horse is blanketed under 60.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

equineeventer3390 said:


> under 75? that is ridiculous. unless the horse is worked ALOT just leave the winter coat. horses grow winter coats for a reason. if you dont want to deal with the thick winter coat just clip them. as long as you keep him blanketed which i definately dont think you'd have a problem with then just clip. i live in SC and my trainer puts a blanket on when it gets below 50 i think. i blanket when its under 40. and our one clipped horse is blanketed under 60.


 It's not ridiculous. You would probably understand better if you showed in AQHA shows. And a horse that isnt clipped and is blanketed looks and feels so much better than a clipped horse and it destoys their coat. i don't know about you but this was posted 3 months ago! and i dont even blanket anymore because it is so hot!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Junebug said:


> It's not ridiculous. You would probably understand better if you showed in AQHA shows. And a horse that isnt clipped and is blanketed looks and feels so much better than a clipped horse and it destoys their coat. i don't know about you but this was posted 3 months ago! and i dont even blanket anymore because it is so hot!


 Just because the AQHA people do it doesn't mean it's right. I live in south Texas, and I worked up a sweat riding my horse last night. After I got done, I took her back to the barn to untack her, only to see a horse blanketed. My boyfriend asked why the horse was wearing a blanket when it was so hot, and the owner simply said that "it's a show horse."

If I'm sweating just wearing a t-shirt and jeans, I can't even imagine what that poor horse felt like with a blanket on.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't blanket the horse I ride. It's gets pretty cold here, but not crazy cold. He does fine, he looses his coat by the time we start showing which is in June or July


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

xilikeggs0 said:


> Just because the AQHA people do it doesn't mean it's right. I live in south Texas, and I worked up a sweat riding my horse last night. After I got done, I took her back to the barn to untack her, only to see a horse blanketed. My boyfriend asked why the horse was wearing a blanket when it was so hot, and the owner simply said that "it's a show horse."
> 
> If I'm sweating just wearing a t-shirt and jeans, I can't even imagine what that poor horse felt like with a blanket on.


 Well she obivously must not know anything!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ahem. Horses that are rugged all the time ADJUST. If you walked up to a horse that is always rugged and took it off because you thought it was too hot for it, it would probably be cold. 

Sure, if the horse has a winter coat and you put a rug on on a hot day, it will get hot. But if a horse has adjusted to being rugged all the time, it will only grow enough hair to maintain its correct body temperature.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

The horses at the barn are rugged all winter, and they stay on all day unless being worked. I think it's so that it's easier to groom them. The grooms only get 15 or so minutes to groom them each time, and rarely do the horses get a thorough brushing. I think blanketing is supposed to make that easier. Although some of the horses (*cough* Misty *cough*) grow a pony coat anyhow.


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

living in weather that warm you forget what cold is!


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Aliboo said:


> living in weather that warm you forget what cold is!


 Its not always the "Sunshine State" trust me.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, I live in Virginia, and only the ponies use blankets during like 25 degrees and under. The horses never have even had a blanket on I don't think - I would think your horse would get awfuly hot, Why not try like a weather blanket reather than thing that would generate more heat. I'm not saying I know MORE than you (because lord knows I porbably don't), just a suggestion. ON THE OTHER HAND, I don't know your horse, and I'm not in your stiuation so I guess YOU (being the owner and handler) know best.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

I know I'm going to sound really mean, but are you really that lazy? Why let your horse get used to such warmth to where now he grows a coat if its 65 out? Instead of shaving him? That poor horse. My horse never wears a coat unless its below 40-30. That is what I would do if a short coat was important to me.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, you think a good rugging system is lazy??? I guess you've never had to go out to your horse 3x a day because the weather keeps changing and you care enough to change his rugs so he is the right temperature... So far from lazy.

A clipped horse will need MORE rugs than a unclipped horse. He loses his natural method of insulation, and you have to replace that by piling on more rugs. 

I keep my show horse, My ASH, rugged. His coat stays shiny, sleek and healthy. I will body clip my arab, because he sweats too much in winter. The arab will need an extra rug as opposed to my ASH, because he doesn't have hair!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i like 'em fuzzy


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

juneau said:


> I know I'm going to sound really mean, but are you really that lazy? Why let your horse get used to such warmth to where now he grows a coat if its 65 out? Instead of shaving him? That poor horse. My horse never wears a coat unless its below 40-30. That is what I would do if a short coat was important to me.


 Um to quote you "juneau" or wat ur name is Im NOT lazy, i have pride im mare world class show mare, and waking up every morning to go unblanket them and drivng out there every night to blanket them is NOT lazy! and putting the lights on every night is NOT lazy.You must have a screwed up definition of what lazy is!


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

thats is not lazy i do that too


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow I can't believe this post is still alive. 

I don't think your doing anything wrong. Obviously your horses are very healthy to compete at that level and thats what works for you!

I use blankets, sheets, hoods, sleazy's the works on my horses as well. They still grow a winter coat but just not as much as they would without. My gelding loves his blankie! When its cold out there I can't get it on him fast enough! He is trying to find the head hole. lol! I have to have something on him in the summer because he will bleach completely out! He is a Dun and his dorsal stripe will completely disappear. 

The body clipping issue: Here is your proof: 

My gelding body clipped:








His Natural coat:









He is 2 different colors and when he is clipped you can't see any of his dun factor. Plus everything irritated his skin: Saddle, sheets, blankets ect. It made him extremely sensitive.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Britt said:


> Lol. We don't blanket or put anything on our horses at all...


I don't either and I'm in Michigan. Of course, I don't show him either.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*What I usually do is if I have to wear a sweater outside I will sleezy and blaket my horse. He usually always has a blanket on all winter. We leave the lights on till 9pm so they don't get fuzzy. I want to say we don't blanket them if it's 70+ but I've never really checked. I know they don't have blankets when it's 75 though. If it's super cold at shows we'll leave their blanket on till the warm-up ring and while waiting for classes have a blanket over their butt or shoulders. *


----------

